# Help me please )



## Thanar (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm looking for a hat for myself. I am an angler. Practicality and quality are important to me. Can you read the advice fishing hat and help me with the choice? Your advice is important to me


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

If it's got a brim on it to keep the sun out of your eyes and off your face, you're good. Just don't have the brim be as flat as a pancake and don't tuck your ears into it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

One word...


Sombrero!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

A "Gilligan" hat or one like Larry D. Jones used to wear.


----------

